# Librax no longer generic? Alternatives?



## FormativeYears (Jan 3, 2010)

New member here. Hi. I've had anxiety issues since high school. Diarrhea started around then as an anxiety symptom. Soon became IBS-D, i.e. even without feeling anxious, I would have diarrhea after most tasty meals. After a while this made me pretty nervous. And so the cycle perpetuated itself.This went on for the better part of my high school, college, and career-oriented years. Formative years.Late last year I got a prescription for Librax, and I was untethered from every restroom after the first dose. Nothing had ever worked this well. I had tried fiber supplements, carrying Immodium with me everywhere (usually only helped after the first attack), and Levsin. The latter drug seemed to dull the pain, but did not stop the diarrhea. But that was a while ago. Now I'm taking Librax and everything is fine and I'm happier than I've ever been in my whole life.My initial prescription was ready to be refilled, but when I got to the pharmacy they said it would be $165 for a 24-day supply. The supplier for this Rx, Excellium Pharma, was inexplicably not covered by my insurance despite being exactly the same chemical composition as the one that _was_ covered, provided by Breckenridge (I did my homework, as you can tell). They luckily had a supply of the covered version left over that could last me until February, maybe longer if I scaled back the dose. They put this supply aside and wrote my name on the caps.So the other day I call in my next refill, and they charge me $165 again. I asked if they had obtained the pills from the reserved supply, and it turns out they did; Blue Cross simply no longer covers it as of the new year. Two points that need to be made:1. As an insurance company, Blue Cross is an utter failure to me. They did not notify me of their change in preferred supplier, nor did they notify me that they would be removing coverage of this drug altogether. If I did not have a week's supply left, I would have been stuck with no medication, cut off abruptly, leading in all likelihood to major withdrawal side effects from the Librium component. This is a serious defect in communication.2. Librax is a combo drug, containing a benzodiazepine for anxiety and an anti-cholinergic for slowing the intestines and backing off the acid secretions. The former component is available on its own, but the anti-cholinergic of choice in Librax, Clidinium, does not seem to be available anywhere. And if it were, Blue Cross probably wouldn't cover it.What do I do now? I know nothing about the differences between anti-cholinergics. There's Clidinium, Hyoscyamine, Atropine, the list goes on. Do I just pick one and hope for the best? Does anybody know of a way I can buy large quantities of Librax for cheaper than $165 per month?Sorry for the long initial post. It's been an ongoing saga, and this seemed like the place to vent my frustrations and seek guidance. Thank you.-Ryan


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I am sorry your insurance carrier no longer covers Librax for you. You can discuss other alternatives with your Dr. There are other antispasmodics out there to try & I'm sure you will be able to come up with some form or combo that will work for you. But work with your Dr on this.All the best


----------



## TheHobbes (Dec 25, 2009)

This is where I order my drugs from: MedstoreInternational.com It's a Canadian drugstore. You just order online, fax over your RX, and they'll mail your meds. It's worked great for me as I am currently on a med that costs $700 for a refill and I got it online for $170. I don't know if they sell Librax but they seem to have most drugs. I also have Anthem insurance and it's turning out to be pretty horrible now that I'm actually using it. Also there are many many other websites for stores outside the US that you can order meds from, but I've used this one before and was very happy it was legit and had quick shipping. Good luck!


----------



## FormativeYears (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, I'll look into it. My only worry is that it won't make it past customs due to the benzodiazepine component... but we'll see.


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

TheHobbes said:


> It's worked great for me as I am currently on a med that costs $700 for a refill and I got it online for $170.


Which drug is this?


----------



## TheHobbes (Dec 25, 2009)

The $700 one is Entocort, a corticosteroid. (If it was on my insurance's list of covered drugs it'd probably be like $20, like everything else.) I had no issues with customs and it took less than 2 weeks to ship it to me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Doesn't look like Medstore has Librax. Formative..please work with your Dr on this. I am sure you can come to some decent substitution for Librax.Unless you would rather try contacting the pharmaceutical company (Excellium Pharma) and see if they will help you out financially. Some pharms have programs for hardship cases.


----------



## phef (Nov 2, 2009)

FormativeYears said:


> New member here. Hi. I've had anxiety issues since high school. Diarrhea started around then as an anxiety symptom. Soon became IBS-D, i.e. even without feeling anxious, I would have diarrhea after most tasty meals. After a while this made me pretty nervous. And so the cycle perpetuated itself.This went on for the better part of my high school, college, and career-oriented years. Formative years.Late last year I got a prescription for Librax, and I was untethered from every restroom after the first dose. Nothing had ever worked this well. I had tried fiber supplements, carrying Immodium with me everywhere (usually only helped after the first attack), and Levsin. The latter drug seemed to dull the pain, but did not stop the diarrhea. But that was a while ago. Now I'm taking Librax and everything is fine and I'm happier than I've ever been in my whole life.My initial prescription was ready to be refilled, but when I got to the pharmacy they said it would be $165 for a 24-day supply. The supplier for this Rx, Excellium Pharma, was inexplicably not covered by my insurance despite being exactly the same chemical composition as the one that _was_ covered, provided by Breckenridge (I did my homework, as you can tell). They luckily had a supply of the covered version left over that could last me until February, maybe longer if I scaled back the dose. They put this supply aside and wrote my name on the caps.So the other day I call in my next refill, and they charge me $165 again. I asked if they had obtained the pills from the reserved supply, and it turns out they did; Blue Cross simply no longer covers it as of the new year. Two points that need to be made:1. As an insurance company, Blue Cross is an utter failure to me. They did not notify me of their change in preferred supplier, nor did they notify me that they would be removing coverage of this drug altogether. If I did not have a week's supply left, I would have been stuck with no medication, cut off abruptly, leading in all likelihood to major withdrawal side effects from the Librium component. This is a serious defect in communication.2. Librax is a combo drug, containing a benzodiazepine for anxiety and an anti-cholinergic for slowing the intestines and backing off the acid secretions. The former component is available on its own, but the anti-cholinergic of choice in Librax, Clidinium, does not seem to be available anywhere. And if it were, Blue Cross probably wouldn't cover it.What do I do now? I know nothing about the differences between anti-cholinergics. There's Clidinium, Hyoscyamine, Atropine, the list goes on. Do I just pick one and hope for the best? Does anybody know of a way I can buy large quantities of Librax for cheaper than $165 per month?Sorry for the long initial post. It's been an ongoing saga, and this seemed like the place to vent my frustrations and seek guidance. Thank you.-Ryan


I've been taking clindium, generic librax for years and the Medicine Shoppe and even Walgreens never had a problem getting it. I would suggest you file a complaint against BCBS with your state Division of Insurance. They can't simply exclude a drug. I used to work for them.


----------



## FormativeYears (Jan 3, 2010)

The update: BCBS is looking into it, because according to their internal records, they should have been able to cover the Rx. They will hopefully get back to me soon. I need to know rather quickly if I should continue tapering down the Librax and replacing it with Levsin (plus a Xanax maybe), because my supply is running out and I'm in no financial condition to spend $165 for less than a month's worth of pills!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> BCBS is looking into it, because according to their internal records, they should have been able to cover the Rx.


This sounds very promising. I imagine they will get back to you shortly to satisfy their own internal Quality Assurance parameters if nothing else! So I would relax. If you do not hear from them by Wed. afternoon.... start calling again... Document EVERY call you make. Keep us posted.


----------



## bobbyd (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Ryan,I just happened to come upon this site for IBS.I've been using Librax for years because of IBS and occasional stomach pain.I ordered 100 capsules in March of 09 for 48.00.When I re-ordered in November of 09 they wanted 80.00 for 100.I came across Big Mountain Drug in Canada searching online for lessexpensive Librax and I got a script from my doctor and also checked withmy CVS pharmacist and both said it was ok to order.They both said that most of our drugs come from Israel or India. I was surprised.I did receive my Librax today, 2-22-10 and they look different. Instead of the light green capsule,these are a small round tablet and the color is a little different.I'm going to take these to my doctor and CVS tomorrow and verify thatthey are ok. If you are interested I will let you know.BD


----------

